
Unfair advantages grow from irrational habits - llambda
http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2012/01/unfair-advantages-grow-from-irrational-habits/
======
beefman
It may not be evil but it is really stupid, because it means Google results no
longer give insight into the structure of the web (things like normalized
google distance can't be trusted, for one).

What they could have done instead is personalized Gmail's spam filters, so
that I could actually train the thing. But no, lots of false positives that
don't respond to training. (Personalized spam filters are the only way to beat
spam, since a dedicated attacker can't test against the filter with dummy
accounts.)

------
andreadallera
Honestly, no. Not here in Italy, at least. "once you’re 10 years into your
startup career, as he is, you have access to all the same incredible
resources" - what is going to give you those "incredible resources" you're
talking about? Time?

I've seen too much to believe that you can be a successful startupper without
some kind of external help. And that external help, at least here, it's not
something you can gain - it's something you're born with. It's your family,
it's the friends of your family, it's the connections your family has, it's
the connection you were able to build because you went to an expensive school,
paid by your rich family.

Again, I'm not saying that in the US things work the same way. In Italy they
certainly do - Startup Chile is/was kind of a failure for the same exact
reasons. The commenter has its rights to complain about those guys who had a
huge headstart if they act like they didn't.

~~~
danielharan
Then why are you still in Italy? Entrepreneurs don't whine about how things
can't change, they figure out how.

~~~
andreadallera
I'm not an enterpreneur and I don't want to be one.

